# Country Music fans



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2004)

Have you heard Blake Shelton's "Some Beach"?

I LOVE it! Went and bought the CD today just for that song.


----------



## Craig (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there hidden video footage on the CD, Adam?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2004)

Not that see.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 29, 2004)

I haven't heard that yet. I'm actually just getting into country music. I've hated it all my life, until a few weeks ago for some reason. Anyone else like "Nineteen Somethin'" by Mark Wills?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2004)

What's funny about "Nineteen SOmething" is that I call it "my song" as does my 21 year old daughter! :bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2004)

Here are the lyrics to "Some Beach"

driving down the interstate
running thirty minutes late
singing margaritaville and minding my own
some foriegn car driving dude
with a road rage attitude
pulled up beside me talking on his cell phone
he started yellin at me
like i did something wrong
he flipped me the bird
and then he was gone

[chorus]
some beach somewhere
there's a big umbrella casting shade over an empty chair
palm trees are growing
warm breeze is blowing
i picture myself right there
on some beach somewhere

i circled the parking lot tryin to find a spot
just big enough i could park my old truck
a man with a big cigar was gettin into his car
i stopped an i waited for him to back up
from out of no where a mercedes benz
came cruisin up and whipped right in

[chorus]
some beach somewhere
there's a big umbrella casting shade over an empty chair
palm trees are growing
warm breeze is blowing
i picture myself right there
on some beach somewhere

there's cold marguritas and hot senioritas waiting there

i sit in that waiting room it seemed like all afternoon
nurse finally said docs ready for you

but he stuck that needle down into my gum
and he started drillin before it was numb

[chorus]
some beach somewhere
there's a big umbrella casting shade over an empty chair
palm trees are growing
warm breeze is blowing
i picture myself right there
on some beach somewhere

there's a beautiful sunset burnin up the atmosphere
there's music

on some beach
somewhere


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 29, 2004)

NOt wanting to brag, but with my elegant southern accent (not really, I used to have a regal Carolinian accent. NOw I sound like I am from Louisiana) I can perfectly imitate Blake Shelton's "Ole Red."


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 29, 2004)

...Sorry guys, I just can't bring myself to say "I like country music".

After 10 plus years of atrocious, post-grunge, rock music I was forced to try to find a listening alternative while driving around and surfing the radio waves. Classical music is nice but I'm not always in the mood for it. Jazz is somewhat the same but harder to listen to. Classic rock just sounds tired after hearing it too much. Contemporary Christian stuff reminds me of Lawrence Welk at one extreme or whatever is currently popular with a Jesus bumper sticker on it at the other extreme.

So I started trying to appreciate country music and a lot of it sounds like old school light rock with a twangy singer layered on top...hardly the honky tonk stereotype that I'd formed in my mind prior to then.

To be honest with you, I thought that the Dixie Chicks were probably one of the best bands that came out of the 90's. They wrote decent songs, actually played solos, and had nice harmonies. I think they were just as much pop as country though.

Of course ever since the lead singer blabbed off over in Europe they have been virtually blacklisted down here in Texas -I have literally not heard them since then.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> 
> To be honest with you, I thought that the Dixie Chicks were probably one of the best bands that came out of the 90's. They wrote decent songs, actually played solos, and had nice harmonies. I think they were just as much pop as country though.



Yeah the Dixie Chicks were great.. what I heard of them, anyway. I like the "Earl" song!


----------

